# Seafood and Spinach Turnovers



## kansasgirl (Nov 1, 2004)

Very good and makes a great presentation.

Seafood and Spinach Turnovers
Puff pastry, thawed 
16 large Shrimp, peeled and deveined 
8 Sea scallops, halved 3 tb Butter 
8 oz Sliced mushrooms (shiitake, porcini, morels, crimini, portabellos, oyster, etc)
1/3 c Shallots, finely chopped 
1 c Whipping cream 
1/2 c Dry white wine 
1/2 c Chicken broth 
1 1/2 tb Dijon mustard 
1 ts White wine vinegar 
10 oz Frozen chopped spinach, thawed and squeezed dry
Salt and pepper to taste

Preheat oven to 500F
1.Melt butter in heavy large skillet over medium-high heat. Add mushrooms and shallots; saute 5 minutes. 
2.Add cream, wine and broth. Boil until mixture is reduced to 1 cup, about 10-12 minutes. Mix in mustard and vinegar, then spinach. Season with salt and pepper. Cool.
3.Roll out 1 sheet of puff pastry on lightly floured surface to 12" square. Cut pastry into four 6" squares. 
4.Place 1/8 of spinach mixture on bottom half of 1 square. Top mixture with 2 shrimp and 2 scallop halves. Brush pastry edges with water. Fold unfilled half of pastry over filling, forming a rectangle. Press edges of pastry closed with a fork. Place pastry on large baking sheet. Repeat with remaining pastry, spinach mixture, shrimp and scallops.
5.Bake pastries 5 minutes. Reduce heat to 375F. Bake pastries until puffed and golden brown, about 15 minutes. Serve warm.


----------



## Lifter (Nov 8, 2004)

Man, I gotta try this...

Daughter#2 will elevate me to God-Like status if this turns out like I think, even w/o the addition of waterchestnuts...

Lifter


----------

